#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ευχές ονομαστικών εορτών και γενεθλίων

## makap

Καλημέρα σε όλους, 
Εύχομαι καλό μήνα σε όλους και, ιδιαίτερα, ΥΓΕΙΑ και επαγγελματική επιτυχία αλλά και ευόδωση των στόχων που έχουμε βάλει γι' αυτό το forum.

Σήμερα γιορτάζουν ο Ανάργυρος, η Αργυρούλα, ο Κοσμάς (πολλοί προτιμούν και το Μάκης, αλλά το δικό μου δεν προέρχεται από αυτό) και, μην ξεχάσετε να τους ευχηθείτε ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.

----------


## Xάρης

Καλό μήνα και ευχές σ' όσους γιορτάζουν.

----------


## Theo

Επίσης σε όλους !!!
 :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## mred-akias

Χρόνια πολλά και πολλές ευχές σε όσους και όσες γιορτάζουν και φυσικά καλό μας μήνα.

----------


## noutsaki

μας κάνατε ζημιά...εννοώ την δημιουργία του καινούριου φόρουμ!!!χαιρετώ την προσπάθεια και εύχομαι καλορίζικο!!μόλις το συνειδητοποίησα και γράφτηκα!θα μου πάρει μερικές μέρες η ανάγνωση και η προσαρμογή!!πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι αισθάνομαι άνετα μέσα σε τόσες οικίες φάτσες!!τις καλημέρες μου, σας χαιρετώ!

----------


## juanita

Την καλησπέρα μου σε όλους και τις ευχές μου για μια καλύτερη συνέχεια.

----------


## Xάρης

Καλώς ήρθατε!
Αν θέλετε να πείτε λίγα λόγια για εσάς *ΕΔΩ* είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος.

----------


## Athan

Τις καλύτερές μου ευχές για την πορεία και εξέλιξη του φόρουμ. 
Είμαι σίγουρος για το καλύτερο!

Είθε η ευγενής άμιλλα να βρει εδώ το καλύτερο πεδίο εφαρμογής!

----------


## Evan

Χρόνια πολλά στις Συλβάνες που γιορτάζουν σήμερα

----------


## mred-akias

Χρόνια πολλά* Kasvan*! Πολύχρονος και ό,τι επιθυμείς!

----------

